

A Hacker News for Software Development Managers - jpatil
http://answers.tenXer.com

======
jpatil
Hi Everyone,

We just launched answers.tenXer.com.

answers.tenXer.com is a place where software development managers can ask
questions about problems or tips on how to better manage developers and teams
of developers. We have assembled a panel of "experts" (software development
managers with years of experience and thought leaders on software dev
management) who will also be participating by answering some of the questions.

Would love any thoughts, feedback, suggestions on how we can improve it.

Thanks, JP

